# Rezept für Marmorierte Grundel



## schmiddiii2010 (6. Juni 2010)

Moin,

da die marmorierte Grundel in einem meiner Heimatgewässer zu einer richtigen Plage geworden ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob vllt jemand ein Rezept oder ähnliches zur Verwendung dieses Fisches hat ;+

MfG


----------



## Kotzi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rezept für Marmorierte Grundel*

Kopf ab, Bierteig und ab in die Frittöse. Jamjamjam.
Kannst natürlich auch filetieren aber da brauchst du ein paar für.


----------



## schmiddiii2010 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rezept für Marmorierte Grundel*

danke ,werd ich mal ausprobieren


----------

